# Hire non-Christian musicians?



## JBaldwin (May 29, 2008)

The following article by Don Chapman appeared on WorshipIdeas.com. I realize for some of you who do not believe we should use instruments in worship this question is a no-brainer. Actually, it's a no-brainer for me, too, as I don't believe that we should hire non-Christians to lead worship, whether they are instrumenalists or singers. 

However, what do the rest of you think? 



> Hire Non-Christians?
> 
> by Don Chapman
> 
> ...


----------



## jwithnell (May 29, 2008)

The problem here isn't trying to judge one's spiritual potential, it is giving God the worship that is due him. How can a non-believer worship in spirit and in truth if he has not embraced Christ and his gospel? 

This was not a hypothetical for me. At our wedding, my professional, classically-trained sister (who is not a believer) played the prelude, but after the call to worship, our regular pianist took over.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 29, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> The following article by Don Chapman appeared on WorshipIdeas.com. I realize for some of you who do not believe we should use instruments in worship this question is a no-brainer. Actually, it's a no-brainer for me, too, as I don't believe that we should hire non-Christians to lead worship, whether they are instrumenalists or singers.
> 
> However, what do the rest of you think?
> 
> ...



Hiring? Bad news period, Christian or not.

Non-Christian musicians should be allowed if we find Biblical precedence of pagan musicians in the temple - but we don't, so it should be a no-brainer. 

Hiring non-Christian musicians to lead a church in worship in order that the musician might be converted sounds nice and pious and 'evangelistic', but should be shunned just as should be the 'dating' of non-Christians with the hope that the non-Christian datee might be converted. 

This guy sounds as though he ought to take his own advice and listen to what God has ALREADY SAID about standards for worship and ministry. If he were actually listening to that guidance he proposes that we seek, he'd never take the position he has on non-believing musicians in the church...


----------



## JBaldwin (May 30, 2008)

> This guy sounds as though he ought to take his own advice and listen to what God has ALREADY SAID about standards for worship and ministry. If he were actually listening to that guidance he proposes that we seek, he'd never take the position he has on non-believing musicians in the church...



Don Chapman used to be in a PCA church not too far from where I live. I often wonder if it was this kind of thing that was behind is departure from the denomination.


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 30, 2008)

What does a lost person who is at enmity with God know about worshipping God? Romans 1 makes it clear that a lost individual worships the creature rather than the Creator. So an unbeliever leading worship would be creature worship rather than worship of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## Pergamum (May 30, 2008)

Here's a real situation (overseas), where Christian literature is rejected but movies and music and even audio stories are accepted and listened to by members of another religion.


I am overseeing and sponsoring a music project where verses from the Bible are directly taken and songs are crafted according to the local musical style. Quite moving to local ears and even nice sounding to mine too, and the words are direct Scripture from Romans (I know some will flinch at a reference to the "Roman Road" but think sin, faith, salvation, sovereignty and you have the themes and verses for this recording.

The leading expert in this musical form, however, is a member of another religion. As of yet, Christian music here (according to this people group's traditions and forms) is in its infancy, so we have hired him to oversea quality control and put Scripture to words. He is renowned through this area and composes the scores to some of this country's films. Thus, a top quality prodict is produced that is in this group's heart-language and in a form that is very moving to this people group, that are still less than 1/2 of 1% Christian.


----------



## JBaldwin (May 30, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Here's a real situation (overseas), where Christian literature is rejected but movies and music and even audio stories are accepted and listened to by members of another religion.
> 
> 
> I am overseeing and sponsoring a music project where verses from the Bible are directly taken and songs are crafted according to the local musical style. Quite moving to local ears and even nice sounding to mine too, and the words are direct Scripture from Romans (I know some will flinch at a reference to the "Roman Road" but think sin, faith, salvation, sovereignty and you have the themes and verses for this recording.
> ...



I would have much less problem with something like this than with the same person getting up and leading worship services. There has been plenty of music set to Scripture by unbelievers throughout history.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 30, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> > This guy sounds as though he ought to take his own advice and listen to what God has ALREADY SAID about standards for worship and ministry. If he were actually listening to that guidance he proposes that we seek, he'd never take the position he has on non-believing musicians in the church...
> 
> 
> 
> Don Chapman used to be in a PCA church not too far from where I live. I often wonder if it was this kind of thing that was behind is departure from the denomination.



I doubt it, unless his presbytery was relatively conservative on this matter. This hiring of unbelieving musicians to lead worship is not foreign to (and is in fact practiced by and argued for in) some of the "flagship" PCA congregations.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> > > This guy sounds as though he ought to take his own advice and listen to what God has ALREADY SAID about standards for worship and ministry. If he were actually listening to that guidance he proposes that we seek, he'd never take the position he has on non-believing musicians in the church...
> ...


Not just a PCA problem.


----------

